# English P4P



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

I know I only ever to seem to make threads about English fighters, sorry; but here is another, inspired by the latest ESPN UK UFC podcast, always worth a listen imo. http://www.espn.co.uk/UFC/sport/story/116890.html What are your top ten English fighters? Other nationalities can join in with their countrymen or do one for us Brits too.


Number ten: Tom 'Kong' Watson









Kong is 11-1 in his last 12 fights scoring victories over notables John Maguire and 'Ninja' Rua. Know for a fierce muay thai style but with improving takedown defence too.






Number nine: Jimi 'The Poster Boy' Manuwa









Undefeated UCMMA champion who holds his biggest win over Valentino Petrescu. I think he could leave an impression in the UFC but has aparently declined three contract offers, most recently to fight on UFC 138 in Birmingum.






Number eight: Terry Etim









After a lackluster start in the UFC Etim strung together an impressive streak of four straight wins incuding that of Sam Stout. Etim then lost to Dos Anjos but many people belive he would have won if he didn't gas himself out trying to finish with the armbar. Returns at 138 after over a year injured, could be a future contender.






Number seven: 'Relentless' Paul Taylor









A far better fighter then his record sugests many belive Taylor should have earned the nod over Chris Lytle and Marcus Davies and lost a close split decision to Sam Stout. His fight with Paul Kelly sums up his attitude, he always brings it.

SOMEONE MAKE THIS GUY A HL REEL!!!!!

Number six: Dan 'The Outlaw' Hardy









Oh how the mighty have fallen. A sublime four fight streak gave 'The Outlaw' a somewhat undeserved title shot, nonetheless he was the first Englishman to achive the feat. Now on a four fight loss streak Hardy needs to stop moaning about being taken down and learn some takedown defense.






Number five: John 'The Hitman' Hathaway









A young fighter who set the octogon alight with wins over Paul Taylor, Rick Story and a 30-26 victory over Diago Sanchez. He rebounded from his first loss with a close victory over Mckray. Now with personal problems behind him he can get back into rhythm. Unfortunatly he had to withdraw from UFC 138 because of injury. On MMAFighting.com's ton ten welterweights.






Number four: Ross 'The Real Deal' Pearson









Winner of TUF with wins over many notable lightweights. I alsp belive he won the Edson Barboza fight. Now cutting weight to 145 I think he will earn a title shot but loose out to Aldo.






Number three: Paul 'Semtex' Daley









Explosive welterweight (barely) who's only losses come to wrestling specialists (exc. Diaz)and he has shown improvement in this area in recent fights including a victory over Radev. If he takes the Marquardt fight on BAMMA 8 and wins he will be back in the top ten WWs for me.






Number two: Micheal 'The Count' Bisping









A hugley impressive record that lacks only victories over top five middleweights. This record includes a split decision loss (that in my opinion he won) against Evans and a close decision to Wanderlei Silva, however this is kind of evened up against Matt Hammil. Certainly only two victories away from a title fight, weather that would be against Silva or not we shall see.






Number one: Brad 'One Punch' Pickett









Hugely underestimated fighter, if he gets past Renan Barao he definatly deserves a title shot, he destroyed Demetrious Johnson in their match and could give Cruz some real problems. Most likley to become first British title holder.


















And remember Britain's got talent -_-


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

What about Paul Sass and the Reem?


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Sass should of been in there for sure, I'd even put him above Hardy and Daley.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I believe Overeem is Dutch.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't be sorry, keep posting Brit stuff!" :thumbsup:

that Pickett video is great.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I believe Overeem is Dutch.


He is. But he was born in England, so he gets claimed by the English a lot.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Brad Pickett is not number one.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SmackyBear said:


> He is. But he was born in England, so he gets claimed by the English a lot.


thats odd we don't try and claim lombard even though he lives in sydney most of the time or did and on his wikipedia it says part cuban part aussie


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Learn something new everyday.. I never knew Overeem was born in England.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I also never knew us folk from the UK claimed him as one of our own either 


Great list. Personally I'd have pearson above Daley


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

daley should be last, you know he misses weight about 50-% of the time


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Well Sass and Maguire get honarable mentions. Also if we were claimind Overeem I think Henderson's mum or someone is English.

My american P4P
Jon Jones
Frankie Edgar
Dominick Cruz
Cain Velasquez
John Fitch
Rashard Evans
Chad Mendez
Joseph Benivides
Chael Sonnen
Brock Lesnar


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Great list.

Personally i'd have Jimmy Wallhead on it and Watson would be higher.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

gazh said:


> Great list.
> 
> Personally i'd have Jimmy Wallhead on it and Watson would be higher.


I was impressed by Wallhead against Trigg and Mills, I think he has to beat Watson at BAMMA 8 to overtake him and I don't think he will.

Also what do you guys think to Jack Marshman, I've only seen him fight twice and am undecided.
Edit: just watched all his fights on youtube I recon if he starts to train full time he could be a good competitor.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd go for this:

#1. Michael Bisping (MW)

#2. Tom Watson (MW)

#3. Brad Pickett (BW)

#4. Paul Daley (WW)

#5. Ross Pearson (LW/FW)

#6. John Hathaway (WW)

#7. Paul Taylor (LW)

#8. Jimmy Wallhead (WW)

#9. Terry Etim (LW)

#10. Dan Hardy (WW)

Honourbale Mentions:
Jimi Manuwa (LHW)
Paul Sass (LW)
Paul Kelly (LW)
Andrew Winner (LW)
Rob Sinclair (LW)
Che Mills (WW)
John Phillips (MW) #Welsh
Ronnie Mann (FW)


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

gazh said:


> I'd go for this:
> 
> #1. Michael Bisping (MW)
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm pretty suprised to see Watson that high :s I forgot about Mann he is a tough dude. Phillips for me could be a good fighter but his wrestling is appaling.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't think Watson is all that, would have him scraping the top 10. Tought the OP's list was pretty good. Pickett is a war machine


----------

